# allows bogus From: header YES



## kangoo (19. Sep. 2008)

hi,

ich habe einen online mailserver test gemacht und bekomme diese meldung



> allows bogus From: header YES


ist das ok oder sollte ich da bei den einstellungen was verändern?
wenn ja, was?

lg
kangoo


----------



## Till (19. Sep. 2008)

Ich denke dass ist ok so.


----------



## Been Told (4. Nov. 2008)

Ich bin zwar ein Übernoob, was Linux angeht, aber das sieht mir schon sehr schräg aus.
allows bogus From: header YES bedeutet ja auf Deutsch:
Lässt gefällschte/unechte From: Header zu - Ja.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so sein soll. Oder mache ich einen Denkfehler? Wenn ja, dann bitte ich um Belehrung.


----------



## Till (4. Nov. 2008)

Du hättest recht, wenn sich alle Email Clients an die RFC Spezifikation halten würden. Da das aber nicht alle Clients tun, macht es Sinn auch nicht völlig korrekt formatierte From Header zuzulassen, damit man auch alle Mails erhält. Man möchte ja nicht seine Kunden anrufen um ihnen mitzuteilen, dass sie sich bitte einen anderen Mail Client zulegen sollen, bevor sie Dir schreiben können.


----------



## Been Told (4. Nov. 2008)

Wieder was dazugelernt - vielen Dank!


----------

